# DirectV Remote On/Off not working with Pana TC-P42X5 TV



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P42X5 plasma tv. I have an HR20-700 with an RC65 remote. I cannot get the on and off buttons on the remote to turn the tv on or off with the HR20. Volume up/down, mute, and tv input all work. If I slide the selector switch on the remote to tv and press the pwr button, the tv will toggle on/off. I tried an RC24 remote and get the same results.

I checked http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P6420119#h:620.558. Tried all the codes provided as well as stepnset with no luck.

I had an older Panasonic LCD TV that operated correctly with the same remote.

Anyone been able to get later generation Panasonic tv's to respond correctly to the Directv remote on and off buttons?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kokishin said:


> I just purchased a Panasonic TC-P42X5 plasma tv. I have an HR20-700 with an RC65 remote. I cannot get the on and off buttons on the remote to turn the tv on or off with the HR20. Volume up/down, mute, and tv input all work. If I slide the selector switch on the remote to tv and press the pwr button, the tv will toggle on/off. I tried an RC24 remote and get the same results.
> 
> I checked http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P6420119#h:620.558. Tried all the codes provided as well as stepnset with no luck.
> 
> ...


I have eight Panny plasmas and all work the way you want them to. Have you hit the "Viera Link" button on the remote? That should get you to a page where you can select "player" and they should link up.

Rich


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> I have eight Panny plasmas and all work the way you want them to. Have you hit the "Viera Link" button on the remote? That should get you to a page where you can select "player" and they should link up.
> 
> Rich


I am familair with Viera Link and the tc-p42x5 does not offer Viera Link. It does offer HDMI control as described below from the user manual:

HDMI control:

CEC function [On/Off] On: The TV is turned on automatically and switches to the appropriate HDMI input whenever an HDMI connected equipment is initially turned on and the Play mode is selected.

Power Off Link [Yes/No] Yes: When the TV is turned off, all HDMI connected equipment is also automatically turned off.
• A Panasonic DVD Recorder will not turn off if it is still in Rec mode.
• The TV remains on even if the HDMI connected equipment is turned off.

Neither CEC nor Power Off Link have any affect on the problem :-( Nor does the HR20-700 seem to support these functions. :-(

From my research, it seems that the remote code for toggling the tv on/off (press remote pwr button with the slider set for tv and the tv will toggle on; press again and the tv will toggle off), and the remote codes for the separate on and off buttons are all different. Perhaps Panasonic did not support the separate on and off button remote codes (but I cannot verify).

Anyway, I am hoping that there might be a solution so I am tapping into dbstalk.com hoping someone can supply one.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"kokishin" said:


> I am familair with Viera Link and the tc-p42x5 does not offer Viera Link. It does offer HDMI control as described below from the user manual:
> 
> HDMI control:
> 
> ...


It could very well be how the TV is seeing the command. I have an older Samsung RPTV that has the same issue. Basically, when you hit the TV On/Off button, the remote sends out two commands. The first is for the receiver to turn on/off and the second is for the TV to turn on/off (you can see the light above the DirecTV selector blink and then above the TV selector blink). The TV ignores the first command since it is not for it, but since they are sent so close together, it does not see the second command. Thus, the TV doesn't turn on/off.

Unfortunately, there is not much you can do.

- Merg


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

The Merg said:


> It could very well be how the TV is seeing the command. I have an older Samsung RPTV that has the same issue. Basically, when you hit the TV On/Off button, the remote sends out two commands. The first is for the receiver to turn on/off and the second is for the TV to turn on/off (you can see the light above the DirecTV selector blink and then above the TV selector blink). The TV ignores the first command since it is not for it, but since they are sent so close together, it does not see the second command. Thus, the TV doesn't turn on/off.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is not much you can do.
> 
> - Merg


Understood but I don't think that is the issue. I can slide the remote selector switch to tv and press the on button or the off button and only the green led corresponding to tv on the remote blinks. The green led for directv does not blink with this setting. The tv still will not power on or off. I have verified that this scenario does work on an older Panasonic tv, just not on the new tv.

I may call Pansonic U.S. HQ and ask them about the supported remote control codes. Me thinks they will not have those kind of details though.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

11480 10226 10650 11291 11941 10250 did you try these codes??


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

wahooq said:


> 11480 10226 10650 11291 11941 10250 did you try these codes??


yes and many more.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"kokishin" said:


> Understood but I don't think that is the issue. I can slide the remote selector switch to tv and press the on button or the off button and only the green led corresponding to tv on the remote blinks. The green led for directv does not blink with this setting. The tv still will not power on or off. I have verified that this scenario does work on an older Panasonic tv, just not on the new tv.
> 
> I may call Pansonic U.S. HQ and ask them about the supported remote control codes. Me thinks they will not have those kind of details though.


Another explanation I have heard has to do with distinct on/off codes. Edmund, could probably explain it better, but the as I understand it, if the TV can't handle distinct on/off codes, the TV Power On/Off buttons will not work with the TV. The PWR button will use a single code to turn the TV on and off so that is why that one will work then.

- Merg


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah my Samsung was the same way...had to work my way through the list to find one that worked everything. Good rule of thumb, enter the code and with the tv remote still in TV mode hit the off button...normally if that works then everything else will as well.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Another explanation I have heard has to do with distinct on/off codes. Edmund, could probably explain it better, but the as I understand it, if the TV can't handle distinct on/off codes, the TV Power On/Off buttons will not work with the TV. The PWR button will use a single code to turn the TV on and off so that is why that one will work then.
> 
> - Merg


Agree. That is what I was trying to say in my second post but you stated it better.

BTW, seems I am not alone: http://forums.directv.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=11097492

Interesting that someone said his harmony remote worked.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kokishin said:


> Agree. That is what I was trying to say in my second post but you stated it better.
> 
> BTW, seems I am not alone: http://forums.directv.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=11097492
> 
> Interesting that someone said his harmony remote worked.


I can't find your TV on Panasonic's website, got a link?

Rich


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> I can't find your TV on Panasonic's website, got a link?
> 
> Rich


http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P42X5


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

I spoke with Ann at Panasonic tech support. She said the tc-p42x5 does not support discrete on and off remote codes. :-( I explained why having these would be useful. She said she would put in a request to add them in a future firmware update. Of course, I'm doubtful Panasonic will ever add these codes to the firmware, especially since this is their cheapest, no frills, plasma tv. As with all Pana plasmas, it does provide a great picture and it is (almost) perfect for my bedroom.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kokishin said:


> I spoke with Ann at Panasonic tech support. She said the tc-p42x5 does not support discrete on and off remote codes. :-( I explained why having these would be useful. She said she would put in a request to add them in a future firmware update. Of course, I'm doubtful Panasonic will ever add these codes to the firmware, especially since this is their cheapest, no frills, plasma tv. As with all Pana plasmas, it does provide a great picture and it is (almost) perfect for my bedroom.


Much as I like Panny plasmas, I find their customer support to be quite lacking. What has happened is the code you need hasn't been added to the list of codes for our remotes yet. I didn't realize it was a brand new model.

If I were you, I'd send a PM to *Edmund *and see if he can help you. He's helped me several times.

Rich


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> Much as I like Panny plasmas, I find their customer support to be quite lacking. What has happened is the code you need hasn't been added to the list of codes for our remotes yet. I didn't realize it was a brand new model.
> 
> If I were you, I'd send a PM to *Edmund *and see if he can help you. He's helped me several times.
> 
> Rich


Rich,

Just sent a PM to Edmund requesting his help. I provided the link to the start of this thread.

Thank you


----------

